# 2011 or 1155?



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi guys, having a problem deciding what to do here. Going to upgrade my old computer and debating whether to go for sb-e or ivy.

Intel i7 3930k
Asus Rampage IV Extreme
CORSAIR 16GB DDR3 DOMINATOR QUAD 1866MHZ CL9 (4X4GB)
corsair force gt 120gb

or

Intel i7 3770k
Asus Maximus V Formula
CORSAIR 16GB DDR3 DOMINATOR QUAD 1866MHZ CL9 (4X4GB)
Corsair force gt 240gb

Both will probably cost about the same, the difference is the size of the ssd.

I was in a similar situation last time i bought a computer, went for a c2d instead of a c2q which i regretted dearly. Is it the same deal with these platforms?

I am a programmer so i use my computer quite intensively, having a ton of programs running all the time and my computer is bogging down constantly. I also game a lot but the difference in gaming is rather miniscule between the platforms from what I can gather.

On the one hand I want the biggest and the best and I want it now, and on the other hand I want the newest stuff... sigh... help me make my mind up please! 

Oh and one more thing, I love to overclock everything if that makes any difference.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2012)

If you got the cash, opt for 2011 only due to the core count, let alone the added feature of quad channel may help with your heavy multitasking. Overclocking does not matter, that's going to be a moot point as both chips I would assume would do 4.4Ghz out of the box. Regarding your SSD concerns, 120GB is big enough for most users, although 240GB would be astounding. If you MUST HAVE a 240GB over the 120GB re-evaluate your motherboard decision. As from a motherboard standpoint, you can still get a quality board on x79 for nearly half the cost of the Rampage 4E.


----------



## Outback Bronze (Mar 7, 2012)

Yer id say x79.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

I just built an X79 system and if you're going to be using it for gaming I would recommend going with the P9X79 Deluxe and the 3820. It's loaded with features and has a beautiful BIOS. The 6-core chip isn't going to help a whole lot in the way of gaming unless you want the 6-core Intel bragging rights, but honestly ever since I got my LGA2011 running, its been a dream. If you get a board with 8-dimms, I would recommend the Zalman CPNS9900MAX to make sure you have room for the tall dimms while having reasonable cooling.

If you have any questions, I can do my best to answer them. Having the platform now it is a little easier to give input on the LGA2011 platform.

Either way, it is going to be a nice system. If you do choose 1155, I would wait for IVB though.

I also got two 120gb Force GTs instead of one 240gb. You might like the numbers in RAID-0 a little better. 
View attachment 46056


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> If you got the cash, opt for 2011 only due to the core count, let alone the added feature of quad channel may help with your heavy multitasking. Overclocking does not matter, that's going to be a moot point as both chips I would assume would do 4.4Ghz out of the box. Regarding your SSD concerns, 120GB is big enough for most users, although 240GB would be astounding. If you MUST HAVE a 240GB over the 120GB re-evaluate your motherboard decision. As from a motherboard standpoint, you can still get a quality board on x79 for nearly half the cost of the Rampage 4E.



True about the motherboard but I have a maximus II formula right now which I've been in love with ever since the day I opened the box. And as soon as I see gadgets and added "features" I just can't help myself, I'm such a sucker for trinkets 

Another question though, how important is the memory speed when you have quad channel memory, is the difference noticeable between 1600mhz and those above?


----------



## MasterInvader (Mar 7, 2012)

Go with X79, about the SSD 120 or 240 it´s easy.

Buy two 120GB and go with RAID0


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

JrRacinFan said:


> As from a motherboard standpoint, you can still get a quality board on x79 for nearly half the cost of the Rampage 4E



+1.


However, the VRM design on SKT2011 may affect clocking a little bit.

I played with, well about 20 1155 boards, and all of them let me clock my chip to the smae pseed. some required a bit more voltage, but that is all.

ON X79, board cooling is very very important. If the VRM overheats, the CPU will throttle. Because of this, I feel X79 system design, if overclocking, might need a bit more planning than SKT 1155.


AS to SSD size, i had 2x60 GB, and 1x 120 GB. I used a 60 GB and the 120 GB for review testing, which leaves me with another 60 GB for my OS, which is varely enough. I suggest 120 GB because of this.

Your needs seem to be what X79 caters to, so it seems the JRRacingfan's suggestion of a slightly less expensive board, and a larger SSD, might be benficial, but maybe is not 100% needed. At least not for me, but I do not have alot of apps isntalled. It might be worthwhiel to get a 60 GB and a 120 GB, perhaps?


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 7, 2012)

You guys are nuts. 3770K hand down. 240 SSD, or better yet get a 256 like the M4. It's pointless getting a SSD too small to fit all your apps. I'd of run out of space quite a few times by now if I had gotten a 120.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> You guys are nuts. 3770K hand down. 240 SSD, or better yet get a 256 like the M4. It's pointless getting a SSD too small to fit all your apps. I'd of run out of space quite a few times by now if I had gotten a 120.



Look at my face!


<---------------





My OS and apps fits on a 60GB. not all users have the same needs.


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

The cooling won't be a problem since I use home built water cooling 

Thanks for the input guys, looks like x79 is the way to go. Leaves me with the option of going all out later on when IVB-E lands.

I see that the asus board comes with some kind of plate for using 1366 coolers on it? Is that something other boards have? cause that would save me the trouble of getting a new block for the cpu.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

Perra said:


> The cooling won't be a problem since I use home built water cooling
> 
> Thanks for the input guys, looks like x79 is the way to go. Leaves me with the option of going all out later on when IVB-E lands.
> 
> I see that the asus board comes with some kind of plate for using 1366 coolers on it? Is that something other boards have? cause that would save me the trouble of getting a new block for the cpu.



LGA2011 has a plate built into the motherboard. The cooler screws directly into the motherboard. Some companies will ship you the proper screws and mounting components for free if your cooler is older and didn't come with it, like Zalman and Noctuna.

Also good luck water cooling the mobo's VRMs, I highly recommend a quality X79 board.

Now, if you want to risk doing it yourself, the LGA2011 and 1155 spacing is exactly the same and I heard someone say that the bolts that are used are metric: M4-0.7


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Perra said:


> I see that the asus board comes with some kind of plate for using 1366 coolers on it? Is that something other boards have? cause that would save me the trouble of getting a new block for the cpu.



That's a feature specific to the ROG-series(X-Bracket, i think it's called). Many older coolers/blocks just need new mounting hardware, as the X79 bracket has a threaded hole instaed of a through-hole(but the hole goes right through the board). What block do you have?



Aquinus said:


> Also good luck water cooling the mobo's VRMs, I highly recommend a quality X79 board.



It's jsut a matter of having some decent airflow on them, but doesn't require too much. I run 4.6 GHz on my 3960X without an issues, and just a fan in the door blowing on the VRMs and ram(I'm using a Corsair H100 to cool my chip, which means no airflow from CPU heatsink.).


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Look at my face!
> 
> 
> <---------------
> ...



And this guy plans on running tons of apps. What's the point of getting a SSD if you end up having to install half your shit to normal drive?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> And this guy plans on running tons of apps. What's the point of getting a SSD if you end up having to install half your shit to normal drive?



That's why I suggested a 60GB and a 120 GB.  60 GB for OS, 120 GB for apps. This way OS can be backed up and re-imaged without affecting the installed apps, and requires the least amount of space.

Yes, it's not the most "affordable" option, however, to me, it's the most ideal. You can even use one SSD(the 60) as test OS(as i do for ram testing), and the 120 GB for normal OS...(as I sometimes do, although last night I switched to dual 60 GB).


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> And this guy plans on running tons of apps. What's the point of getting a SSD if you end up having to install half your shit to normal drive?



That is when you load up all 8-dimm slots with at least 32gb of ram, run a ram disk, and write a script that will copy applications to the ram disk when you want *real* speed.


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's a feature specific to the ROG-series(X-Bracket, i think it's called). Many older coolers/blocks just need new mounting hardware, as the X79 bracket has a threaded hole instaed of a through-hole(but the hole goes right through the board). What block do you have?



Its a zalman zm-wb5 and I just looked it up, s1366 aint even listed as being compatible for it so I'm probably out of luck there. Geez I'm clueless today 

Just as well I guess, then i can finally get rid of my last full non-copper block.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

Perra said:


> Its a zalman zm-wb5 and I just looked it up, s1366 aint even listed as being compatible for it so I'm probably out of luck there. Geez I'm clueless today
> 
> Just as well I guess, then i can finally get rid of my last full non-copper block.



I highly recommend the Zalman CPNS9900MAX, it comes with the LGA2011 mounts now and it will still let you fit some tall sticks of memory in all 8-dimms on a P9X79. It looks really nice with the motherboard too. It comes with red or blue LED fan, I personally got the blue since my Antec 1200 is black and blue themed.


----------



## bpgt64 (Mar 7, 2012)

*Segregate your HDDs*

Get a 60GB drive for the OS alone.  Then buy a 120GB or larger HDD for Apps.  Isolating the OS to it's own drive improves performance, and makes re-installing very easy.  I wipe my computer once every 3 -6 months just to keep it responsive.  If you have the cash, I'd go LGA2011.  Though gaming wise there's almost no difference.  Hell, if you REALLY have some cash, I'd load that SOB up with ram, 8x8GB sticks, 64 gigs of ram, create a 30 gigabyte Ramdisk drive.  If you want things to really cook.


----------



## slyfox2151 (Mar 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> That is when you load up all 8-dimm slots with at least 32gb of ram, run a ram disk, and write a script that will copy applications to the ram disk when you want *real* speed.



Or perhaps you could just run Fancy Cache  

http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/fancy-cache/


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

slyfox2151 said:


> Or perhaps you could just run Fancy Cache
> 
> http://www.romexsoftware.com/en-us/fancy-cache/



Fancy! Thanks for the heads up, it looks promising!


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

bpgt64 said:


> Get a 60GB drive for the OS alone.  Then buy a 120GB or larger HDD for Apps.  Isolating the OS to it's own drive improves performance, and makes re-installing very easy.  I wipe my computer once every 3 -6 months just to keep it responsive.  If you have the cash, I'd go LGA2011.  Though gaming wise there's almost no difference.  Hell, if you REALLY have some cash, I'd load that SOB up with ram, 8x8GB sticks, 64 gigs of ram, create a 30 gigabyte Ramdisk drive.  If you want things to really cook.



Yeah now that would be a dream  Only problem is I don't have that kind of cash right now otherwise 
I was thinking, like I asked earlier but no one responded to, does the speed of the memory matter a lot? Cause I could go 32gb 1600MHz instead of 16gb 1866MHz and be able to use quite a bit of it as a ram drive.

That fancy-cache thing is something along the lines of what i was thinking. Should be able to use my raptor quite nicely too, this would enable me to go for just a 120gb to begin with.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> That's why I suggested a 60GB and a 120 GB.  60 GB for OS, 120 GB for apps. This way OS can be backed up and re-imaged without affecting the installed apps, and requires the least amount of space.
> 
> Yes, it's not the most "affordable" option, however, to me, it's the most ideal. You can even use one SSD(the 60) as test OS(as i do for ram testing), and the 120 GB for normal OS...(as I sometimes do, although last night I switched to dual 60 GB).



If I had to do mission critical stuff on my overclocked machine I'd much prefer using a cheap conventional drive for the duration of the stress testing, then swap in the SSD. Adding more drives and segregation doesn't really tickle my efficiency bone. Bugs me enough that no SSD is big enough for my media.

Honestly though I don't think it's ever a good idea to work and play on the same machine. Even with RAID table corruption could copy over.



Aquinus said:


> That is when you load up all 8-dimm slots with at least 32gb of ram, run a ram disk, and write a script that will copy applications to the ram disk when you want *real* speed.



That's problematic when the app you want to run fast happens to be the app that could utilize all that ram.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> If I had to do mission critical stuff on my overclocked machine I'd much prefer using a cheap conventional drive for the duration of the stress testing, then swap in the SSD. Adding more drives and segregation doesn't really tickle my efficiency bone. Bugs me enough that no SSD is big enough for my media.
> 
> Honestly though I don't think it's ever a good idea to work and play on the same machine. Even with RAID table corruption could copy over.
> 
> ...



Do you have an example of an App that uses more than 24gb of ram?
Edit: Except 7-zip with a huge dictionary.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

LAN_deRf_HA said:


> estly though I don't think it's ever a good idea to work and play on the same machine. Even with RAID table corruption could copy over.



Yeha, I hear ya, but I don't run RAID.

And think about it...I use other OS for ram clocking...which means I pushing the limits of stability while testing.

No problems with drives for me yet at all...I know when the system is unstable enough for that to be an issue.



TO the OP*...ram speed makes miniscule differences*. You can look at this table, and note the timings and the bandwdith changes:







I also ahve a review with the Samsung low volt/low profile ram to go live in the next few days, it has alternate timing scaling too, but keep in mind the Samsung review is only using 2 sticks. TO be honest, I recommend you buy the Samsung ram.


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> TO the OP*...ram speed makes miniscule differences*. You can look at this table, and note the timings and the bandwdith changes:
> 
> I also ahve a review with the Samsung low volt/low profile ram to go live in the next few days, it has alternate timing scaling too, but keep in mind the Samsung review is only using 2 sticks. TO be honest, I recommend you buy the Samsung ram.



Thanks, then I'll go for the 32gb instead, wish I could go for samsung ram but I am a bit limited in where I can buy the stuff for this upgrade http://www.dustinhome.se and they don't really have the best selection. I was looking at these and these these. Is there any difference between them except for the low profile?


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Yeah, probably just heatsink size difference. Would need to see the revision number to know for sure. The white LP sticks are teh good clockers, but you need rev 8.16 for those to get good ones.

A decent 1600 MHz or 1866 MHz kit will have you covered for most needs. DO NOT EXPECT to OC ram too much.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, probably just heatsink size difference. Would need to see the revision number to know for sure. The white LP sticks are teh good clockers, but you need rev 8.16 for those to get good ones.
> 
> A decent 1600 MHz or 1866 MHz kit will have you covered for most needs. DO NOT EXPECT to OC ram too much.



If memory size isn't a huge factor, I started with 4x4gb of DDR3-2133 for 160 USD and I'm pretty happy with them. The heat sinks are a little bigger so if you have a big cooler they might not fit if you wanted 8 of them at some point.

cadaveca: Have you done any experimentation to see how increasing the bclk impacts memory performance while keeping memory speeds and timings the same? I know that on my Phenom II 940 that overclocking the bus/nb would result in better overall speeds because the memory latency drops at higher bus speeds.


----------



## JrRacinFan (Mar 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> I know that on my Phenom II 940 that overclocking the bus/nb would result in better overall speeds



From what I know, (not 100% positive) the QPI straps also come in at a higher latency. Dave would be best to answer this though.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Have you done any experimentation to see how increasing the bclk impacts memory performance while keeping memory speeds and timings the same?



only seems to affect write bandwidth, and not by much. To me, it seems that the ringbus on the L3/L2/sysagent makes it so that bandwidth is affected more by CPU core clockspeed than anything, as the L3 runs at the same speed as CPU(unlike the "uncore" of 1156/1366 which ran at it's own speed)

if you check my clock scaling page in my memory reviews, you'l lsee that i test on the 125 MHz divider, and try to keep CPU speed as close as possible, however ,due to the nature of the platform, the best i can get is staying within 100 MHz on hte CPU. I test between 4000 MHz and 4100 MHz on the CPU in the clock scaling portion.

TLDR: Yes, i have tested, an no, doesn't make a significant difference.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 7, 2012)

imo if they're the same cost (granting the ssd difference) go big or go home.

The 3930 should serve you well for years to come. Don't get a 3820 because that chip benches much slower than the 3770 and you'd end up regretting it. The extra cores and cache on the 3930 plus the better motherboard = longer use.

also I vote seperate ssd for the os and applications as cadaveca suggested.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 7, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> imo if they're the same cost (granting the ssd difference) go big or go home.
> 
> The 3930 should serve you well for years to come. Don't get a 3820 because that chip benches much slower than the 3770 and you'd end up regretting it. The extra cores and cache on the 3930 plus the better motherboard = longer use.
> 
> also I vote seperate ssd for the os and applications as cadaveca suggested.



It's not that much slower, also keep in mind that the 3820 unlike regular non-k Sandy Bridge chips isn't limited to just the multiplier for over-clocking. Also unless Intel does something stupid (which they've done in the past, but I doubt they will this time around,) it would make more sense to get a 3820 and save the money for a faster IVB-E when it comes out which should also be supported on the X79. I just got a 3820 and I can tell you that it is anything but underpowered and your paying twice as much for no single-thread benefit and no more than 25-30% benefit when it comes to multi-threaded tasks. So the price point of the 3820 is very nice and lets you have that enthusiast level hardware without breaking the bank. (If you exclude the cost of a nice X79 motherboard.)

Also honestly, I find more benefit from having RAID-0 with two Force GTs than getting a 3930k. What good is a 6-core chip if it has to wait half of the time and when most applications still barely utilize 4 threads? IMHO it isn't worth the price *yet* and by the time it is, IVB-E most likely will be out.

Not to say I didn't look at the 3930k, I almost did get it, it's just unnecessary for 98% of users.

Edit: IIRC, the 3770k is going to cost *more* than a 3820 as well while only being on average about, what, 5% faster? ...and if you're getting an SB-E, power efficiency isn't your goal.


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yeah, probably just heatsink size difference. Would need to see the revision number to know for sure. The white LP sticks are teh good clockers, but you need rev 8.16 for those to get good ones.
> 
> A decent 1600 MHz or 1866 MHz kit will have you covered for most needs. DO NOT EXPECT to OC ram too much.



So, LP is preferable over normal? Only thing left to decide now, hovering over the order-button


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

Perra said:


> So, LP is preferable over normal? Only thing left to decide now, hovering over the order-button



Yes/no. for compatibility sake, with heatsinks, yes, the LP Vengeance kits would be my choice.

When it comes to overclocking the ram, the LP white sticks are the only choice I owuld make within the Vengeance 1600 MHz kits(I've palyed with all the LP kits now). They feature a lower default voltage(1.35 V), and do cost a bit more, becuase of the extra potential they hold.

But, LP and non-LP kits of the same type, say the Cerulean Blue, should perform EXACTLY the same.(both blueLP and blue "tall" kits should be the same, teh black ktis the same, and the red kits the same) The only outlier here is the white LP kit. (they do not sell a white "tall" kit).


----------



## Perra (Mar 7, 2012)

cadaveca said:


> Yes/no. for compatibility sake, with heatsinks, yes, the LP Vengeance kits would be my choice.
> 
> When it comes to overclocking the ram, the LP white sticks are the only choice I owuld make within the Vengeance 1600 MHz kits(I've palyed with all the LP kits now). They feature a lower default voltage(1.35 V), and do cost a bit more, becuase of the extra potential they hold.
> 
> But, LP and non-LP kits of the same type, say the Cerulean Blue, should perform EXACTLY the same.(both blueLP and blue "tall" kits should be the same, teh black ktis the same, and the red kits the same) The only outlier here is the white LP kit. (they do not sell a white "tall" kit).



Awesome, thanks for all the help, just ordered my x79-kit with 32gb vengeance lp white, asus maximus iv extreme, i7 3930k and a 120gb corsair gt force.  Now i just need to find a good block for cooling the cpu, dustinhome had nothing in the ways of water blocks.

Anyone got any good suggestions for a nice waterblock? 

Let the waiting commence!


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 7, 2012)

you can try the new Koolance block, or the swiftech apogeeHD(with four ports, on inlet, and 3 outputs.)

I have the gold apogeeHD, but haven't built it into a system yet. H100 works fine for me and my chip.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 8, 2012)

Perra said:


> Awesome, thanks for all the help, just ordered my x79-kit with 32gb vengeance lp white, asus maximus iv extreme, i7 3930k and a 120gb corsair gt force.  Now i just need to find a good block for cooling the cpu, dustinhome had nothing in the ways of water blocks.
> 
> Anyone got any good suggestions for a nice waterblock?
> 
> Let the waiting commence!



Nice choices! Do you already have the pump and reservoir?


----------



## Perra (Mar 8, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> Nice choices! Do you already have the pump and reservoir?



Yeah I've got everything except the cpu-block, I have a loop in my current system that cools the northbridge, gpu and cpu quite efficiently and silently... enough... Was a lot quieter when i had the watercooling on the balcony, especially during the winter


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 9, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> It's not that much slower, also keep in mind that the 3820 unlike regular non-k Sandy Bridge chips isn't limited to just the multiplier for over-clocking. Also unless Intel does something stupid (which they've done in the past, but I doubt they will this time around,) it would make more sense to get a 3820 and save the money for a faster IVB-E when it comes out which should also be supported on the X79. I just got a 3820 and I can tell you that it is anything but underpowered and your paying twice as much for no single-thread benefit and no more than 25-30% benefit when it comes to multi-threaded tasks. So the price point of the 3820 is very nice and lets you have that enthusiast level hardware without breaking the bank. (If you exclude the cost of a nice X79 motherboard.)
> 
> Also honestly, I find more benefit from having RAID-0 with two Force GTs than getting a 3930k. What good is a 6-core chip if it has to wait half of the time and when most applications still barely utilize 4 threads? IMHO it isn't worth the price *yet* and by the time it is, IVB-E most likely will be out.
> 
> ...



http://www.anandtech.com/show/5626/ivy-bridge-preview-core-i7-3770k/1

*5% per clock* 3770 is faster than the 3820 while being clocked 100MHZ lower. Also due to it's low tdp is will likely overclock much better on similar cooling.

so 1. it will likely hit a higher clock speed than the 3820, 2. it has a 5% per clock better performance ratio. Going SB-E plus a quad just doesn't seem worth while right now. Everything that SB-E does better than SB/ivy will benefit more from a six core than a quadcore. 

but for gaming, daily use, etc. Ivy is the better choice for a quad. 

Like I said go big or go home. Counting on what you might do in the future doesn't tend to work out, finances change and new things come out that will further entice you. At the current line-up gaming = ivy bridge. Longer lasting rigs, rendering, encoding, etc = SB-E six core.


----------



## cadaveca (Mar 9, 2012)

The only problem is that you cannot buy Z77 boards, or Ivy Bridge, yet. If you want ot buy today, you do not have that option. You could wait...or not wait, and take what's on the store shelf.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 9, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> http://www.anandtech.com/show/5626/ivy-bridge-preview-core-i7-3770k/1
> 
> *5% per clock* 3770 is faster than the 3820 while being clocked 100MHZ lower. Also due to it's low tdp is will likely overclock much better on similar cooling.
> 
> ...



Actually, the 3770k has 3.9ghz turbo where the 3820 has 3.8ghz turbo. Also the 3820 is cheaper than the 2600k and 2700k which means it is most likely going to be cheaper than the 3770k. So for the price it isn't bad. Also it has more flexibility for over-clocking the bclk. Also just because the TDP for the 3770k is lower doesn't mean it won't draw more when you give it more voltage or get hotter because the circuitry is smaller and honestly, a couple bins on the turbo closes that gap rather quickly.

Physically, smaller wires will generate more heat faster than wires that are larger at similar  currents. 3D transistors might offset this but in the end, the circuitry will still have more resistance and as temperature increases, those resistances will be much higher.

With this all this said, who said I didn't just get the 3820 as an interim chip until IVB-E comes out? (One of the reasons why I didn't get the 3930k.)

As far as over-clocking is concerned, the 22nm chip will generate heat faster, and if you knew anything about how circuitry works and the physics behind it, you would know that you can't feed the same voltage and current on smaller wires without generating that much more heat. Now if IVB is running at lower voltages, the TDP might be lower however, the current will remain the same and according to Ohm's law and Joule's first law, more heat will be created because heat is directly coupled with current, not voltage and with smaller circuitry, higher voltages can cause issues because the wires are so close together. Heat exponentially increase as current does at the same resistance (this is assuming resistance doesn't chance which it does with temperature.)

So over-clocking performance is to be seen, we can't assume it is going to be better just because of 3d transistors and 22nm circuitry.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Mar 10, 2012)

Were that true the tdp would be higher on the 22nm chip. If it was a circuitry issue on 22nm causing an increased heat load per clock, the tdp would show it. Or are you saying that going beyond spec on 22nm is more likely to increase heat faster due to the smaller transistorsize? That doesn't make any sense either. Listen none of us are cpu engineers for intel otherwise we wouldn't be allowed to post on the topic. But as far as trends have gone, regardless of die lower tdp chips of the same class tend to overclock better than higher tdp ones. Although I will say gpus are an exception to this. Max clock on a gpu arch is max clock.


----------



## Perra (Mar 31, 2012)

So... just built my new system yesterday
32 GB Corsair Vengeance LP White (rev8.16 )
Rampage IV Extreme X79
Intel Core i7 3930k
Corsair Force GT 3 120GB
Swiftech Apogee HD waterblock.

I upgraded from the computer in my specs and I am literally flying around in windows, what an amazing difference! 

So thanks again for all your help guys, such an awesome computer this is!


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

yogurt_21 said:


> Were that true the tdp would be higher on the 22nm chip. If it was a circuitry issue on 22nm causing an increased heat load per clock, the tdp would show it. Or are you saying that going beyond spec on 22nm is more likely to increase heat faster due to the smaller transistorsize? That doesn't make any sense either. Listen none of us are cpu engineers for intel otherwise we wouldn't be allowed to post on the topic. But as far as trends have gone, regardless of die lower tdp chips of the same class tend to overclock better than higher tdp ones. Although I will say gpus are an exception to this. Max clock on a gpu arch is max clock.



At stock speeds that is true, but when you start over-clocking I bet you the amount of heat that a 22nm chip will make over a 32nm chip will be more at the same voltage. It doesn't need to eat more power to create more heat at the same voltage and current.



Perra said:


> Corsair Force GT 3 120GB



Which do you mean? The Force GT or Force 3, there is no such thing as the Force GT 3.


----------



## Perra (Mar 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> At stock speeds that is true, but when you start over-clocking I bet you the amount of heat that a 22nm chip will make over a 32nm chip will be more at the same voltage. It doesn't need to eat more power to create more heat at the same voltage and current.
> 
> 
> 
> Which do you mean? The Force GT or Force 3, there is no such thing as the Force GT 3.



CORSAIR FORCE GT SERIES 3 2.5" 120GB SSD MLC <-- thats what the listing says at the site i bought it at, not my fault for them tricking me, its a force gt anyway 

And about the 22nm vs 32nm... why would you feed them the same voltage? the 22nm requires less voltage to do more, no?


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

Perra said:


> And about the 22nm vs 32nm... why would you feed them the same voltage? the 22nm requires less voltage to do more, no?



People do like to overclock.


----------



## Perra (Mar 31, 2012)

Aquinus said:


> People do like to overclock.



Of course but i doubt the 22nm would even tolerate the same voltages, atleast this was the case with 65nm vs 45nm... havent really tried to OC either 32nm or 22nm so kind of out of the loop there


----------



## xenocide (Mar 31, 2012)

I'd go Ivy Bridge over Sandy Bridge-E, but it's your money.


----------



## Aquinus (Mar 31, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I'd go Ivy Bridge over Sandy Bridge-E, but it's your money.



The 3820 is only 300 USD, it is cheaper than the 2600k, and it over-clocks plenty well. You also aren't just limited to the multiplier if you want to over-clock. Some say X79 doesn't offer enough, but I've been plenty impressed with mine.


----------



## Perra (Mar 31, 2012)

xenocide said:


> I'd go Ivy Bridge over Sandy Bridge-E, but it's your money.



It was my first thought too but I just went all out instead and I don't regret it one bit, well worth the money. And if you would have the same usage pattern as me when developing you would have also gone with a 6-core. 

Having 40 gigs left or something like that after installing win7 sp1 was quite a shock though until i realized why, silly hibernation and swap file


----------



## Cotton_Cup (Apr 1, 2012)

go for 32gb make huge ram disk for awesomeness, for me I went 32gb and will be building my rig tomorrow, cadaveca's reviews on ram was helpful on me deciding my sticks.

lga2011 is an awesome platform, just by looking at all the box I have in my room just waiting to test it out is making me drool (well not literally) but hopefully it won't post any problem, for now just looking at the manual that came with them as this is my first build and I don't want to mess things up.

I'm thinking of getting another ssd, and since your getting a corsair force gt 120gb, is it reliable?


----------



## Aquinus (Apr 1, 2012)

Cotton_Cup said:


> I'm thinking of getting another ssd, and since your getting a corsair force gt 120gb, is it reliable?



They've both been fine so far, but I haven't had them long enough to say that with enough certainty. They run like a bat out of hell though, that is for sure.


----------



## johnnyfiive (Apr 1, 2012)

I vote for LGA 2011, mainly cause I'm biased.


----------



## Perra (Apr 1, 2012)

johnnyfiive said:


> I vote for LGA 2011, mainly cause I'm biased.



I have already bought the stuff, read the thread before posting  

I can't really say much about the force gt either other than that it's a bloody speed monster, but so are most ssds, atleast if you come from a harddrive like i did, even a 10k rpm like my velociraptor. And the silence is also very very nice.


----------



## Huddo93 (Apr 3, 2012)

Excellent choice on the X79 platform! Absolute processing beast


----------

